# Compatible birds with cockatiels



## Omarico (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi I have 5 cockatiels housed in an aviary. I want to house other type of birds with them.i was thinking about indian rink neck and senegals.
Thanks for help.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Indian ring necks are large parrots with large powerful beaks that can easily hurt or maybe even kill a cockatiel, I would not house them with cockatiels. The birds you will have the least problems housed with cockatiels are other smaller passive species like lineolated parakeets or grass parakeets, like bourkes, red-rumped, scarlet chested(splendid), turquoisines, etc. To be safe I would not house larger parrots with cockatiels. Here is the thread on cockatiels and other pets and birds, http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104.


----------



## Omarico (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for info and quick reply.what about senegal parrot .
I want a bird that can learn to talk easily and live with cockatiels


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Senegals are also larger...as sarah stated, anything the size of a tiel or bigger is not a good idea. Someone will get hurt, its only a matter of time. If you want a larger parrot that talks, it needs its own cage separated from the tiels. If you want to house a bird with the tiels, get one off the list sarah posted.


----------



## Omarico (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all,
So can I put a cannary for example with them.if so is it easy to teach.
If no how can I make my cockatiel sing.i have 1 male only and he is not tamed.
Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've never had canaries so I don't know how they do with tiels. They do seem more budgie-like and may be too bossy for your tiels to handle. Hopefully someone else knows more than I do and can comment.

You have to keep repeating things for your male if you want him to learn something. Whistle to him every time you go out there, the same tune each time. He'll pick it up eventually. But not every male bird learns to sing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not all birds talk, even if its a species known to talk. 

i would not stick any larger bird with cockatiels, and i'd be very careful about what small birds you put in with cockatiels as well, because cockatiels are very laid back birds.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Some say English budgies are more laid back than regular ones but I don't have one so don't take my word for it
If someone knows more about them then maybe they can give some information About them


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If the aviary is big enough, budgies may work. I say that because budgies are kinda feisty and may try to start something with your tiels, so they may need a good deal of space to get away from each other. Cockatiels are known for being really kick-back, gentle birds while budgies are energetic and can annoy and provoke your tiels. Don't let their size fool you. Budgies have a beak that can hurt your cockatiels. Also, have you ever considered quail? Small quail. They chill out on the floor of the aviary and pick up dropped seeds from the tiels. I have never heard of them provoking anything with other birds, they just mind their own business. Although you may need to wash some poop off them since they hang out on the floor. I have seen this done and work perfectly, but I don't know the exact science of it. You would need to research it thoroughly


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i've heard that canaries and cockatiels can live harmoniously together.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You should look at Bourke’s Parakeets – they are small, not much bigger than a Budgie, very quiet and a real delight to have.  I had a hand-raised Bourke’s Parakeet who got along wonderful with my Cockatiels (she was even in the aviary with them for awhile and there was no problems), they are much like Cockatiels… very laid back, and they aren’t known to be bullies at all. 



















A video of my Bourke’s and 2 of my Cockatiels:

Bourke's Parakeet & 2 Cockatiels


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

My cockatiels get along fine with my elegant parrot. She is very placid though. No issues there, however, I tried putting my budgie in with the elegant parrot. Lasted 2 hours - the budgie was way too aggressive, despite the two birds being similar sizes.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd go with Renae's suggestion and get a bourke. There aren't many other species of birds that can live in harmony with cockatiels. There's dangers and risks involved that could harm the birds and cause fights. Even the smaller birds (budgies, lovebirds etc) can cause trouble when housed with cockatiels. It would be ideal to have different species housed separately.


----------



## Omarico (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of your helpful response.i will try put ing some budgies with them and observe them for a while.
Thanks!


----------



## tr4cie (Jun 13, 2013)

I would be interested to know if anyone on the forum has experience of cockatiels with canaries as I have a very large aviary for both my tiels, but was warned not to put canaries with them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Please be really careful, Budgies can give a nasty bite when they want to… I would only let them spend very little time in there with the Cockatiels and supervise at all times. Sometimes if Budgies are used to being the only species flock, they tend to become bullies towards the different species when suddenly shoved in with them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't put budgies in there at all...in my experience they're mean little brats. One of my tiels, Snowball, is deathly terrified of budgies because as a baby my brother-in-law's female budgie knocked him off my head for no other reason than because she could. I can't even let a budgie anywhere near him, he starts to shake. Budgies could seriously harm your tiels and female budgies are known to be especially nasty, even with other female budgies. Try a bourke's, that's a way better species to go with!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with everyone about the budgies. My girl, Pipsqueak is so mean and bossy. My boy Chirp is a sweetheart though and I have read that males are sweeter. I trust my boy, but not Miss Pips for anything. Everyone gets out of cage time, but I have to manage them so they are not out at the same time. It can work.


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have an English budgie hen, and feisty is the only word to sum her up. She is bossy, pushy, and demanding. I adore her, but I would _never_ house her with another female or a cockatiel. I'm even a bit worried about putting her with a male budgie, if I decide to get one. English may be more laid-back than the wild-type, but that does not mean that they are passive. Maya will scold the 65 lb dog if she gets too close to the cage and even try to bite her from inside the cage. Hens tend to be especially protective of the cage. I get chewed on each time I take her out (doesn't hurt one bit, but she definitely is protective) and never get bit once she is out of the cage. 

I wouldn't even consider a male English with a tiel. They can be quite pushy themselves, even compared to the hens. Not worth risking. TalkBudgie has quite a few stories of fights with tiels and budgies, and tiels tend to lose rather badly.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it all depends on the birds. JuliosMom has an English budgie that gets along really well with her tiel. I have heard of it happening...it's just not something you can count on. I agree that Bourkes are a better choice.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> I agree with everyone about the budgies. My girl, Pipsqueak is so mean and bossy.


That's why I re-homed Mackenzie. She bullied Beck and Beaker. Yes, adding on to my suggestion of quail, bourkes are great birds too


----------

